# My new betta from Thailand!!



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

well had my eye on him for a few weeks now. contacted the breeder begining of March to ask about him but cost too much to ship to the UK. but seeming as couldnt find any bettas that really caught my eye...

i offered him $15 for the betta and he said yes!

and then whilst talking to my transhipper for the UK, turns out she is delivering a betta from the same shipment to a town that is 20 mins away from me!! so saved my self £10 ($16) that i would have to pay for postage!

am i happy? HELL YES!!!

he will arrive Saturday so will get more pics once he has settled 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuUQy6-falQ <---- video of him <3

what you think of him?

what colour gravel you think i should go for??


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow he is a stunner!!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks 

i think i may get pink gravel, or you think blue?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

YAY! You did it!!!!! Can't wait til he arrives. Congrats!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

yea, well my other half offered to buy him for me... so couldnt say no could i?  lol


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

He's beautiful! You could mix blue and pink together to match him.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope! That is where mine came from too haha. Congrats again, please post picts when you get him home!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

this colour:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marina-Decora...0?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item19c3a704a4

or:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARINA-4KG-FI...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item230ba0806c

or:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARINA-2KG-FI...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2a0b9d1c31

hmmm


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty boy! Congrats! 

I would get black, to make his lovely colors stand out. 

If not, go for the third pack! It'll match him nicely.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

i thought about black but thought it would make the tank dark.

yep just bought the third link... lol hopefully look good!

going to get some driftwood with java fern and anubis on


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm damn i wish i could buy off AB but to australia in the end its a little expensive. 

The following is MY import terms and conditions....
There are 3 main stages in importing fish from Aquabid/EBay/Private sellers
1. You select the fish, win the bid and pay the seller. You then let
the seller know that the fish needs to be transhipped by Preecha in
Thailand.
2. The fish is exported (as part of a large general fish shipment),
imported and quarantined in Brisbane, QLD
3. Payment for transhipping, importing/quarantine and local transport
are made to me and then the fish are sent to you.

Fish can only be imported from Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia.
The importing and quarantine charges are as follows:
$27.50AU per Male Halfmoon (HM) Doubletail HM (DTHM) and Crowntails (CT), male and female Giant Plakats, and all large wild bettas (eg Mouthbrooders like Unimac)
$22AU per CT and HM females, Plakats and small wild bettas (eg Bubble nesters like coccina).
This covers the transhipper fee, local and international health certificates, packing charges, airport duties, freight,
exporter handling fee, document fee, customs and AQIS clearance in
Australia, customs broker fees, all taxes and 7 days quarantine
(including food and medication)


so for example:
You live in Circular Quay in Sydney.
You purchase a Halfmoon Pair from an Aquabid seller in Bangkok.
Purchase price $45USD for the pair.
You purchase a HMPK pair from another seller in Chonburi Thailand.
Purchase price $30US for the pair.
You pay the sellers by paypal, they kindly absorb the paypal fee - the exchange rate on the day is $0.83 Australian dollars per $1US dollar
Converted $75US = $90AU
There is no shipping fee to the transhipper in Bangkok as the sellers can hand the fish over at JJ markets.
The import and quarantine fee is $49.50AU for the HM pair and $44 for the PK pair.
Local courier from Brisbane to Sydney is $22AU
Australian costs are $93.50+$22 = total $115.50
You pay $115.50 to Fishchick Aquatics by direct deposit and your fish are shipped.


NB: Fishchick is Jodie Lea (?) shes the only australian importer at such which is good and bad she gets some LOVELY fish


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

ah right that seems so complicated lol I just paid him and paid my transhipper and job done? Meeting her on sat to get fish. He is being shipped over on Thursday


----------

